# Hoyt Experts....Bottom cam lean! HELP!!



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Could possibly swap the limbs out on the bottom, Take the left side and put on the right and vice versa and see if that helps, Hoyt may have put the stronger limb on the wrong side, other than that ain't much else you can do unless the cables are tool short causeing more torque pulling on the cam


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

*just a thought cruss*

but before getting to nervous on the cam lean , do a search on John Dudleys French tuning method , try that - see if it helps , then to take it a step further to fine tune your tuning , there is a sticky on here for broadhead tuning , if you go thru those processes , mite fix that corkscrewing problem because you will get your rest/nock point set perfect , I have played with the cam lean thing on numerous occasions and sometimes this did help , but usually getting a real good tune on things helps more , Good Luck , Dan


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

*cam lean*

Im with nitro boy i would swap the limbs around


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

How about trying some stiffer spined arrows?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm with Bassman on this one. I would start by trying the next spine stiffer arrows. I believe those 55/70's are a .400 spine, but based on your setup, you need a .340 spine. Just because it has it says 55/70, doesn't mean that it is good up to 70 pounds at all draw lengths. You should notice a significant difference immediately with the stiffer arrows.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

cruss said:


> Calling all Hoyt experts! I have a new Turbo Hawk, 70 lb. draw weight, shooting 5570 predators, Whisker bisket rest. My problem has been, since day one, was "weird" arrow flight. My groups are OK not great. I thought it may be an illusion but all of my buddies say my arrows have a quick corkscrew and then track straight. I am not an expert...I don't even have a bow press. I tried papertuning in the garage. I have moved the d-loop up and down the string, I have moved the rest in and out, even up and down. I am experiencing tail high/ tail high right tears I can't get rid of it!
> I have noticed that the bottom cam leans a little at rest and a good deal at full draw (1-2 deg). I have seen ways to adjust top cam lean but not much about bottom lean. I have had it back to pro shop and the guy says he retuned the bow but it still does not produce good arrow flight. Good grief I had a Bear Element 60# that I handed down to my 14 year old son that shoots better than this thing. I NEED HELP!!!


cruss....you have a spine issue. If you are shooting your bow maxed out, turn it down at least 3 turns to get it down close to 60 lbs. The 5570s STILL may be too weak. The best thing you could do is get your hands on some .300 spine arrows and I bet your problem would go away.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> cruss....you have a spine issue. If you are shooting your bow maxed out, turn it down at least 3 turns to get it down close to 60 lbs. The 5570s STILL may be too weak. The best thing you could do is get your hands on some .300 spine arrows and I bet your problem would go away.


not .300 spine but .340 spine arrows. 300 is way to stiff!!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> not .300 spine but .340 spine arrows. 300 is way to stiff!!



There is no such thing as too stiff. BUT if you have a longer draw and shoot 125 grain broadheads......340s are too weak......especially at 70 lbs. They are too weak for me at 63 lbs, 125 grain heads, 30" draw out of a bow that only IBOs 313.


----------



## lv2huntelk72 (Dec 1, 2009)

*tunning*

ther is a few things i would chek one is spine. i dont know what arrow length and tip you shoot so cant say wich way to go. the cam on this bow is kinda hot so it will show more than a softer cam. a nother concern would be the rest it will throw off the paradox of the arrow at first because it sarounds the shaft as for cam tilt on bottom cam make sure that the spacer bushing is to the corect side if not it will create cam tilt.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I was going to run it on OT2 for you but I couldnt find your arrow in the index. They have a Predator 2 but the only sizes were 4560 which is a .403 spine and a 5570 which is a .343 spine. What did do was use another arrow that runs in the .340 spine and I put in there the arrow is 28.5 inches long and using 100 grain tips. It came out just slightly in the high spine area but nothing to worry about. A .300 spine is going to be extremely overspined for your setup. Are you sure your rest isnt causing the erratic flight?


----------



## MountainMan86 (Mar 1, 2009)

*over spine*

it is almost impossible for a person with a 70lbs bow to be over spinned. i don't know where people think that over spinned is bad. what do you think all indoor arrows are? extremely stiff. 



i would also start with a more stiff spine. go with the next level up in arrow and you should be set to go. obviously if your dealer sent your bow back to hoyt and it is still leaning then there must not be much to worry about. don't know a whole lot about the turbo hawk but hoyts tend to lean. start small with spine then if that doesn't correct it go to your rest. 


just make sure you don't complicate it by doing too much all at once. change one thing at a time and move to the next.


----------



## GrooberMcGee (Oct 8, 2009)

Please don't take this as me discrediting your claim, because I cried wolf on the same thing. Make sure its actual cam lean, and not the lateral force of the cable slide pulling the cables and causing you to see a variance between cam track and string path. I raised all sorts of hell at the shop one day on an Alphamax 32. Turned out I was torquing the bow on the scale, and watching the angle of the cables. Measure your axle to axle at rest and at full draw on both sets of limbs. In an Ideal world, they should be the same on both accounts. If they are, then your axles are parallel, and your cams are not leaning. If the limbs have different axle to axle measurements, then you have limb/cam lean. fix it with the yoke. If the axles are parallel, then your main string tracks are parallel, and there is no cam lean.

Best of luck to you. Keep in mind a paper tune is only as consistent as the form of the shooter. Walk Back tune it first.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

bassman409 said:


> How about trying some stiffer spined arrows?


 Something even cheaper, quicker and easier is to tunr some weight off the bow and see if that helps. Knock her back to 65# for a look-see.


----------

